# Preseason Game #1: Lakers vs Sonics



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
*Pre Season Game #1*

Date: Tuesday, October 12th
Time: 7:30 PM
TV: KCAL









Los Angeles Lakers (0-0)

vs.









Seattle Supersonics (0-0)

*Probable Starting Lineup:*

   

 


Lakers Bench:
Tony Bobbitt
Tierre Brown
Caron Butler
Brian Cook
Devean George
Nate Johnson
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton
Neil Yanke
</center>

If I should change anything let me know


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What's Sonics starting lineup..


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wohoo!!! a game thread! 

Lakers win +10

Kobe has a game high of 30+ points.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

anyone know what city its in?


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers should take this game an take it easily...but where is the sonics startting lineup an bench....?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> anyone know what city its in?


They are playing at the Pond in Anaheim.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirty Dirk41</b>!
> Lakers should take this game an take it easily...but where is the sonics startting lineup an bench....?


I'll get to it eventually.. Hold your horses everyone :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!


Wow, it's wierd not seeing this:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Preseason Game #1: Lakers vs Sonics*



> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, it's wierd not seeing this:


Yup, I was thinking the same thing. But I havent seen a game thread in months! Finally, the season is almost here.

Also BCook, no disrespect or anything, but I think you should switch to the playoff picture format that you had going. The one with their shots on their NBA.com page, not their headshots. 

Like instead of the Kobe headshot, this pic:









I liked the format the most


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i actually say lakers win by about 5 or 6 i really dont think kobe will play most of the game


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirty Dirk41</b>!
> Lakers should take this game an take it easily...but where is the sonics startting lineup an bench....?


Easily? It's a radically different team that's never played together. They're not taking any games easily until they've played together for a while. Sonics have some talented players as well.

Ridnour/Allen/Lewis/Collins/Potapenko will be the probable Sonics lineup, by the way.

So, while on paper the Lakers are better at every position, the bench isn't that much better (if it even is better), and with the factor of not playing together, it'll at least be close I think.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

It's a preseason game, the coaches don't care who wins (usually). If Rudy stays true to form, I think he'll play his best players somewhere between 20-30 minutes. Preseason is fun to get an idea of how your team looks, but record means nothing. Remember, Lakers had a losing preseason record last season but started out 18-3.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> <center>
> *Pre Season Game #1*
> 
> ...


Don't forget about Ike Nwankwo and Jermaine Dupree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> What's Sonics starting lineup..


Their lineup will most likely be...

PG: Luke Ridnour...Antonio Daniels...Ibraham Kutluay
SG: Ryan Allen...Ronald Murray...David Young
SF: Rashard Lewis...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Danny Fortson...Nick Collison...Reggie Evans
C: Jerome James...Vitaly Potapenko...Robert Swift


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm anxious to see how well Butler plays and how Vujacic looks against better competition.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I'm anxious to see how well Butler plays and how Vujacic looks against better competition.


I'm anxious to see how well Bryant and Odom can play together.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Their lineup will most likely be...
> SG: Ryan Allen...Ronald Murray...David Young


Is Ryan Allen any good?


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm anxious to see how well Bryant and Odom can play together.


Im just anxious to watch some damn basketball :upset:  :laugh: :yes:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Collison should start instead of fortson


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Ryan Allen any good?


I meant Ray, you kak.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Injury report*

From today's LA times:

Small forward Caron Butler sustained a bruised right thigh Monday in practice and said he probably would not play tonight…. Luke Walton remained out because of an ankle injury.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...2,1,928101.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Injury report*



> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> From today's LA times:
> 
> Small forward Caron Butler sustained a bruised right thigh Monday in practice and said he probably would not play tonight…. Luke Walton remained out because of an ankle injury.
> ...


:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

The Sonics starting lineup is probably going to be: Ridnour, Allen, Lewis, Evans and Potapenko. 

I don't think Ray and Rashard will play much, probably just the first half. Should see plently of the new guys like Collison, Fortson and Ibo though.

I have no idea on the prediction. It probably comes down to which team gels the best and which bench players play best on the night, which is a total crapshoot. 

I'll go with the homer prediction anyway, 94-85 Sonics.


----------



## U Dont Know (Jul 13, 2004)

*Lakers Vs. Seatle Tonight*

On NBA TV at 7:30 ET, lets see what the Lakers look like this season. I think we can beat these suckers 3/4 times this year.
We should be able to dominate the post game for sure, with Kaman, & Brand.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kaman and Brand


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Neither The Clippers or Lakers will beat the mighty Sonics.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Kaman and Brand    what are you smoking?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll be watching this game in the other room so I wont be able to be on the forum giving updates or else I would.. Someone else could.. That would be appreciated for people that cant watch.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Please update someone  

I am working my *** off to save up for NBA ticket. I need a new job.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i don't think fortson is playing...i don't think he has an NBA career anymore anyway.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Please update someone
> 
> I am working my *** off to save up for NBA ticket. I need a new job.



we should wait for the game to start  :grinning:


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Why isn't this game on NBATV yet??? On my sat. guide it's saying it's supposed to be on right now but there just showing some stuff about Wilt Chamberlain...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> Why isn't this game on NBATV yet??? On my sat. guide it's saying it's supposed to be on right now but there just showing some stuff about Wilt Chamberlain...


Same here.. What a load of crap.. NBATV YOU POS!!! :upset:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

If you have KCAL Channel 9. Tune In. LA area only


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

When is the game going to start?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

listening on nba.com


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Employee #8 had 14 of the Lakers 20 first quarter points. Sasha is playing.

Tied at 20 after the 1st.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Where is Brian Grant?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i didnt miss pauls voice ill tell you that much


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

sounds like kobes puttin on a clinic 20 in the 1st half


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

#8 has 20pts and mihm with 5blocks owwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Mihm's playing well.
Kobe is just being Kobe.
I wish Vlade and Butler were playing. Where _is_ Brian Grant?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> i didnt miss pauls voice ill tell you that much


"Oh, I completely agree Stu"
:laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What do you need to listen to the nba.com broadcast? I signed up for the free preseason league pass. Then I clicked on both Seattle and Los Angeles. A pop up window came up saying enjoy free league pass, yet nothing has happened. I assume that I need to upgrade a program.

Meanwhile, I'm looking around at www.klac.com


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Half our guys aren't even playing: D. George, B. Grant, Vlade, Caron Butler, Luke Walton.

Anyways, Mihm looks impressive thus far defensively.

Kobe is sick. Although I admit the Sonics D is terrible.

Sasha needs to hit the weight room hard. He looks like he's about 11 years old out there compared to everyone else.

Jumaine Jones got hit in the head and required 6 stitches to close the gash it created.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

u need Real audio player installed


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe and Mihm F-ing OWN!!!!:yes:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

That block by Kobe on Allen was  

Kobe looks really good out there.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

when the popup comes up just click on lakers or sonics and it'll start playing


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Hi reechards10
> Enjoy your free sneak preview of NBA Inside Ticket!
> 
> NBA Inside Ticket is your comprehensive multimedia subscription package to the NBA including live game action on Audio League Pass and exclusive video highlights. As an NBA Fan Center Member, you get free access to a special sneak preview of NBA Inside Ticket during the preseason.
> ...



Now I just wait for it to start playing? It isn't doing anything. Just this text.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Got it!

Damn its nice to hear Laker ball again.. Even if it is preseason..


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Not playing well. Haven't gotten time to learn each other yet (obviously).


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

They gave Allen and Lewis way too many open looks from 3 in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

How does Ridnour look against Vujacic?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Man, these announcers are certainly harsh to the lakers. Every time they make a mistake they pound them hard.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

can someone give me an update on wats happening


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Lakers turning the ball over a bit, not driving, justing shooting jumpers. Understandable since this is the preseason.

Kobe has 35. 

Sonics up by 6 with a few seconds left.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Played horribly in the 2nd half.

Sonics looked good though.. Their offense really upped their defense intensity and were able to keep the Lakers from making a run after taking the lead.

It was pretty weird/refreshing to see the Lakers not run the Triangle for once.
Odom had an off-night shooting wise.
Kobe looks ready for the playoffs already.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great first half, bad second half.

I'd really like to see Lamar play more in the low-post and slash to the basket, those are his strengths. Kobe certainly looked like he was ready for an MVP-like season, scoring 35 points and hitting 8 threes.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Tierre Brown looks like he might make the team. Although those FT clanks were :dead:.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wish KB lightens up alittle. Its only preseason he needs to slow it down. Losing preseason games don't matter we need to gain some chemistry. 

Who else played well I couldn't see or hear the game I had something to do catch me up someone on who did what.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I wish KB lightens up alittle. Its only preseason he needs to slow it down. Losing preseason games don't matter we need to gain some chemistry.


Well, basically no one else could hit consistently and Kobe carried the offensive load (and most of those shots looked effortless). But I agree, there was no need for Rudy to play him nearly 40 minutes. 

Mihm looked good in the 1st half. He was blocking shots everywhere.
Odom didn't have a good shooting night.
Tierre Brown looks like he'll make the team. 7 points and 5 assists I think.
Slava hit some jumpers.
Rush injured his right foot again. :dead: 
Jumaine Jones had to get stitches above his eye early in the game.
Sasha hit a 3 after airballing a 3 earlier. I dunno, but he has that confident swagger about him.. I think he'll end up pretty good.
Brian Cook got in real early foul trouble.

As a team overall, we turned the ball over too much and didn't crash the boards well enough. Our defense was terrible in the 2nd half too.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Seattle 87, LA Lakers 80









Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant drives to the basket around Seattle SuperSonics' Vladimir Radmanovic of Serbia-Montenegro during a preseason game in Anaheim Calif. on Tuesday Oct. 12, 2004.

ANAHEIM, Calif. (AP) -- Kobe Bryant scored 35 points in his first game since Shaquille O'Neal left Los Angeles, but the Seattle SuperSonics erased a 14-point third-quarter deficit and beat the revamped Lakers 87-80 Tuesday night in the preseason opener for both teams.

Ray Allen scored 25 points for the Sonics, whose 37-45 record last season was their worst in 18 seasons.

Trailing 52-38 after Bryant's 3-pointer with 8:58 left in the third, Seattle went on a 22-5 run and took a 60-57 lead with 1:13 to go in the quarter. The Sonics opened the fourth period with an 18-7 spurt and never looked back.

The Lakers, who lost to the Detroit Pistons in the NBA Finals, played their first game under head coach Rudy Tomjanovich after five seasons and three championships with Phil Jackson.

Tomjanovich coached his first NBA game since March 2003, when he was forced to leave the Houston Rockets' bench after being diagnosed with bladder cancer. Tomjanovich, 55, spent last season as a consultant for the Rockets, whom he guided to NBA championships in 1994 and 1995.

This is Bryant's first season without O'Neal as a teammate -- the two bickered for years in the media. Bryant tested free agency before signing a seven-year, $136.4 million contract.

O'Neal, who demanded to be traded because he felt disrespected by owner Jerry Buss and general manager Mitch Kupchak, got his wish and was dealt to the Miami Heat for Lamar Odom, Brian Grant and Caron Butler.

Shaq also lost in his preseason debut, 85-75 to Houston on Sunday.

The Lakers' roster was severely overhauled, leaving only six players from last season's team. Derek Fisher signed with Golden State as a free agent. Gary Payton was traded to Boston along with Rick Fox, who announced his retirement less than two months later. Free agent Karl Malone, No. 2 on the NBA's career scoring list, had surgery on his right knee at the end of June. His status for this season remains uncertain at age 41.

Vlade Divac, who returned to the Lakers as a free agent after eight seasons with the Charlotte Hornets and Sacramento Kings, is sidelined indefinitely because of a herniated disc in his lower back but expects to be ready for the season opener.

Second-year forward Luke Walton sat out because of a sprained left ankle, Grant did likewise with a sore neck, and Butler was unavailable because of a bruised right thigh. Devean George is out until December after having ankle surgery.

Seattle guard Flip Murray, who played in all 82 games last season, sat out because of a strained left quadriceps.

(Of course there isnt any boxscore yet :laugh: )


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

No need to risk it with these preseason games. Kobe should be playing around 20 min a game, let the young guys and players trying to make the team play more. 

The season is long enough.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

For the most part I liked what I saw out there. Mihm looked very good. I imagine Kobe wouldn't have played as much as he did if Rush hadn't got hurt. To be honest though it's kind of a waste of time to be playing some the yahoos that have sitting on the bench (Nate Johsnson, Neil Yanke, etc.) because everyone already knows they won't make the team anyway. The only one who has a shot is Tierre Brown, who should definitely be on this team -- he looked much better than Chucky Brown in every facet of the game.

Vujacic looked about as good as he could've in the 2 seconds he was out there.

Odom didn't shoot well but is always doing something to help the team.

I'm still want to see how Caron Butler fits in with the rest of this team. I know some of the training camp signees will get some token minutes in the upcoming games, but seriously, why even bother? We have enough players we already know will be on the team that we need to break in without having to worry about playing all these scrubs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Well, basically no one else could hit consistently and Kobe carried the offensive load (and most of those shots looked effortless). But I agree, there was no need for Rudy to play him nearly 40 minutes.
> 
> ...


Good looking out with the update. 

The injuries are really piling up. 

Rudy must be a fool to play KB so much. 

KB is proven , I still can't believe some people have said that Kobe won't score as much with Shaq gone. Scoring won't ever be a problem for Kobe. 

Glad to hear Mihm did something.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe went 35-5-5 on 58% shooting. Played very well as expected, looks great defensively too. 

Mihm had a big defensive/boarding game, with 5 blocks and 9 rebounds. Played solid overall ball. 

Odom had a horrible offensive game (), but played good defense and boarded OK with 7 rebounds. 

Some notes;

- Tierre Brown looks like a solid backup PG. Has good lateral mobility and good quickness. A little undersized to be the defender the Lakers need, though. Very good passer and very quick penetrator. Runs the floor exceptionally well. Didn't finish at the rim too well tonight, but I'm assuming that isn't the norm for him, since his NBDL scouting report says that's his specialty.

- Atkins isn't a very good defender, but he runs the floor OK and can hit jumpers. Didn't get a chance to do much tonight. 

- Sasha looked OK for stints, didn't get a chance to really play today. He'll be a nice complimentary shooter for the Lakers someday. 

- Slava sucks. Hit a few open jumpers, which was nice, but can't play a lick of defense, and doesn't know the rotations. 

- Cook sucks. I have no idea how this guy made the NBA. 

- Vlade says he should be ready by the first day of the regular season. Grant, Butler and Luke are day to day with neck, thigh, and ankle injuries, respectively. Rush injured his foot during the game today, the same injury that ailed him last season. We'll see how he heals. 

Overall, the Lakers clearly need to get Odom more involved offensively, especially in the post. They obviously have a lot of work to do on both sides of the ball. Chemistry and teamwork will take another few weeks/months. They also still need to fill the holes at the 1 and 4 before the deadline. Banks and/or Malone will do, though they need to find a young big man desperately.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

When people say Kobe bulked up, they really mean it. That picture, wow!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I was only able to catch the 1st quarter, but my guess is a lot of the same things repeated the rest of the game. Kobe looked real good, he is ridiculously unstoppable as a scorer with the ball in his hands. He does need to get his team more involved, but thats a balance he should find throughout the season. Mihm looked good too, he is going to be big for the Lakers.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Kobe went 35-5-5 on 58% shooting.


Actually, he only had 3 assists and 1 rebound.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn it, I messed up the stats in my post. Kobe went 35-1-3 on 62% shooting, Mihm had 6 blocks and 7 rebounds, and Odom had 6 rebounds and shot 2-10 from the floor.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, he only had 3 assists and 1 rebound.


See above.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

there's an obviously why Rudy play KB and Odom almost the entire game. He wants those 2 to build up some chemistry and get to know how each other play more b4 the season actually start. You can really tell this team really needs more veteran leadership at the second half when the Sonics start catching up.

KB got a consistant J now, but I don't like how he shot 13 3pts shots. He needs to feed it to Odom and Mihm more and crash the board.

Odom did a fine job but needs to improve his post game and range percentage.

Mihm did a fantastic job on defense, I expected a few more pts from him though.

As for the rest, they're just playing like rookies and have to get with the system. Good luck to Rush hope he recovers fast and help the team out, same goes to all the injure players.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Boxscore*

Lakers

```
Name  		Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
L. Odom 	 40 	2-10 	 1-5 	1-2 	 0 	  6 	  4 	 1 	  0 	  1 	 2 	  6 
K. Rush 	  6 	 0-1 	 0-1 	0-0 	 0 	  1 	  0 	 1 	  0 	  0 	 1 	  0 
C. Mihm 	 32 	 1-2 	 0-0 	3-6 	 1 	  7 	  1 	 3 	  0 	  6 	 2 	  5 
C. Atkins 	 18 	 0-2 	 0-1 	2-2 	 0 	  2 	  4 	 1 	  0 	  1 	 1 	  2 
K. Bryant 	 41     13-21 	7-13 	2-2 	 0 	  1 	  3 	 4 	  0 	  0 	 5 	 35 
J. Jones 	 13 	 1-3 	 0-2 	0-0 	 1 	  5 	  0 	 1 	  1 	  0 	 0 	  2 
S. Medvedenko 	 33 	 5-6 	 0-0 	2-2 	 1 	  4 	  0 	 2 	  0 	  1 	 4 	 12 
S. Vujacic 	  7 	 1-2 	 1-2 	0-0 	 0 	  0 	  0 	 2 	  0 	  0 	 0 	  3 
B. Cook 	 20 	 3-3 	 0-0 	0-0 	 0 	  1 	  1 	 0 	  0 	  0 	 4 	  6 
T. Bobbitt 	  7 	 0-0 	 0-0 	0-0 	 0 	  0 	  2 	 2 	  0 	  0 	 1 	  0 
T. Brown 	 23 	 4-9 	 1-2 	0-2 	 1 	  4 	  7 	 0 	  1 	  0 	 1 	  9 
Totals 		240 	30-59 	10-26 	10-16 	 4 	 31 	 22 	17 	  2 	  9 	21 	 80
```


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spiraling</b>
> 
> KB got a consistant J now, but I don't like how he shot 13 3pts shots.


Even if he's able to do 7 of them ?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if he's able to do 7 of them ?


He won't hit 7 consistently. Hell, the best 3pt shooters in the league shoot about 40% from downtown. I'd rather he attempt a jumpshot or drive to the basket. Those are higher % shots and the likelihood of him getting to the FT line is greater when he drives. Plus, penetration opens everything up for the rest of the players. Pulling up for 3's in transition doesn't do you any good.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> He won't hit 7 consistently. Hell, the best 3pt shooters in the league shoot about 40% from downtown. I'd rather he attempt a jumpshot or drive to the basket. Those are higher % shots and the likelihood of him getting to the FT line is greater when he drives. Plus, penetration opens everything up for the rest of the players. Pulling up for 3's in transition doesn't do you any good.


I think he kept shooting them because he was making them early on. Whenever he catches fire (or thinks he's on fire) he tends to shoot lots of jumpers.
When his jumper is off, I'm sure he's smart enough to drive to the basket.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, where was Kobe's leadership?  Involve your team-mates in your game........


----------

